# my friend bob, i feel so gutted!



## mantis shadow (Apr 21, 2008)

came in this afternoon to find my friend looking like he had, had a bad shed and looked realy crooked and hunched up.

on closer inspection of container i saw that he hadnt shed but a small strip of double sided tape that was holding some material in place had become exposed and he was stuck to it length ways.

i had a second look and realised his abdomen was also stuck to the tape, his legs i could free no problems aswell as his arms, but his abdomen already had a split in it and the end of the abdomen had also split releasing some of insides.

he is still alive but has got a tiny bit of tape left on him, the sorry thing is he was due to shed again anytime so if he haddnt split his abdomen he might have been able to shed last bit off, but as he has split it that bad only one thing left to do but i just cant close the door..  

i feel so gutted as him and his missus were what got me back into mantid keeping this time round after stopping about 8 or 9years ago.

ive managed to nurse him back from 3 to 3 3/4 legs and spent alot of time over him and gurtrude since dec and have learnt alot about G asians through them.

there is one up side to it i guess, just checked his missus and the same thing has happened to a bit of cloth in her enclosure but she wasnt anywhere near it, so she has been taken straight out and she is fine (thankfully).

im going to post this on enclosure discussion board also as i dont want anyone else to have to through this same thing, i have used d-sided tape on many occasions but this is the first time ive had any problems, but i am now going to invest in another glue gun as this seems a much safer bet, all my other enclosures with Dst in are going to be change this afternoon so it will never happen again.

rip bob my friend.

(pic in avatar is bob and his shadow at L1 which gave me idea for nickname)


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry for your lost. But don't give up hope...try again.

R.I.P. Bob.


----------

